# The back of the class is where i'm from.



## Didididums (Mar 29, 2010)

HIIII! Posted this as an FOTD earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you like!!! The pics arent very good quality but im sure you'll get the jist of it!  

Here's the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I used Coastal scents 88 Palette for the whole look: 
(It's so handy when you don't own any other red!)






Step 1: Prep the eye area with your fave eye primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2: Apply the light red with a paddle brush all over the lid and crease: 






3. Go over that light red, tapping on the darker red to instensify the colour (Use the same brush if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






4. Take the black colour with your fave crease brush (I usually use 217 blender cause i'm weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and press gently onto the outer crease area: 






5. Take a blending brush and blend upwards and inwards: 






6. Take the light cream and apply all over brow bone and towards bridge of nose and blend down slightly to soften the edges of the red and black. 






7. Take a white liner (Forgot to mention this in fotd ((sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))) and line from tear duct to half way under the water line: 






8. Use the dark red again and go over the white with a liner/angled brush:






9. Take the black again and fill in under the outer part of the (under) waterline making the line thinner as you get closer to the outer corner of your eye. 







AND HEY PRESTO!

Just add some eyeliner to the waterline and your mascara and you can use the highlighter to soften the undereye too if you want and you're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















WHAT A GOOF!

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking


----------



## Candy Christ (Mar 30, 2010)

So pretty! Your eyebrows are really nice too haha


----------



## Didididums (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanksss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like it


----------



## ashpardesi (Jun 3, 2010)

so pretty! red suits you well!


----------



## emilyisxstrange (Jun 3, 2010)

placebo lyrics<33333


----------



## puffy_petticoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it! I've really got to get that palette
and yay one of a kind


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 3, 2010)

I didn't know that shadows from CC would be that pigmented! Nice!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice!! I have this palette too. & I dig that red colour!!


----------



## bailokaye (Sep 8, 2011)

This is really pretty!


----------

